

On Truth and the Tyranny of Illusion (2008) - alanh
http://freedomainradio.com/board/blogs/freedomain/archive/2008/09/11/book-on-truth-the-tyranny-of-illusion.aspx

======
alanh
> When a child asks us why something is wrong, we are put in a terrible bind.
> If we say that we do not know why lying is universally wrong, we believe we
> will lose our moral authority in the eyes of our children. If we say that we
> do know why lying is wrong, then we retain our moral authority, but only by
> lying to our children.

